# entry level femme bike



## fidelio (Jul 25, 2008)

hi,

i ride and my girlfriend has now expressed an interest in getting a bike. she hasn't been on a bike in maybe 15 years. i think it all started when she saw a $200 schwinn at target ... anyway, i told her there are better bikes, for maybe 300, for example a jamis explorer. i don't think she is too interested in really getting serious or into shape, just maybe wants to tool around on a bike path, but you never know. in any case, her dollar limit is probably 350 (exclusive of accessories).

so, there are several issues, one being let's not get her on a bike that is so crap that she'll get discouraged, and two is there such a bike for 300. the thing is i don't want to "push her into" doing what i want, she is an adult and i'm no authority on anything, so i don't want to run out and twist her arm to find some road bike on ebay and then lean on her to start doing hill repeats. (maybe that's three issues?) i know there are many threads on buying a first bike, etc., but what the heck, i guess this is the "first bike / woman / 350 or under" thread. 

any thoughts by you ladies would be appreciated.

thanks, artie


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Have you checked your local Craigslist? You might be able to score a good deal there.

Check out the Trek Navigator and Specialized Crossroads they might fit your budget.


----------

